# New England State Police Information Network



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: F/T Criminal Information Technician - NESPIN*

wonder wher u got that from?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Re: F/T Criminal Information Technician - NESPIN*

It was posted in the paper, also can be found online: http://www.bostonworks.com

-Mike


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

*Re: F/T Criminal Information Technician - NESPIN*

I know that NESPIN is a sort of clearing house thats fed funded and does intel work. Anyone work with them? Is is a good organization?


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: F/T Criminal Information Technician - NESPIN*

OK, 
I have a feeling Irishpride is going get ticked soon about people posting replys in here. Can I request that maybe this one be allowed to remain open or transfered completely to another area? *I am very interested in learning more about NESPIN. What do people know about them? Has anyone worked with/for them? I'm real curious!*
-Eric


----------

